# Hoyt F-A-I-L



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive heard people complain about draw length in hoyts for years .... one manufactures 30 is anothers 29... its all based on riser handle angle, limb length and cam rollover ... sometimes even not a hard stop on the back of the cam...hence feeling squishy on the back end and causing over draw. 

I bought a matrix last year at a 30 inch draw and it fit like a dream but all ive ever shot is hoyt bows. I would not list the topic as a fail as much as a learning experience in bow manufacters differences. 

Just my thoughts ..enjoy the new matrix .. youll love it .


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

"Supertec" said:


> Ive heard people complain about draw length in hoyts for years .... one manufactures 30 is anothers 29... its all based on riser handle angle, limb length and cam rollover ... sometimes even not a hard stop on the back of the cam...hence feeling squishy on the back end and causing over draw.
> 
> I bought a matrix last year at a 30 inch draw and it fit like a dream but all ive ever shot is hoyt bows. I would not list the topic as a fail as much as a learning experience in bow manufacters differences.
> 
> Just my thoughts ..enjoy the new matrix .. youll love it .


You're absolutely right, it is a learning experience. I was just calling it a fail to get some responses and generate some conversation. By all means, nothing against Hoyt.


Thanks for the response.

Chris


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Bow sizes are like shoe sizes....


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

In my experience, a Mathews bow usually runs LONG.... I've had Hoyt, Bear, Bowtech, Diamond, and Brownings in 29" DL and they were all a "Good fit" for my 29" DL frame, but the couple Mathews I've shot Drenalin and Z7 that were supposed to be 29" DL, felt LONG to me. I currently have Hoyt, Diamond, and Browning bows hanging on my wall, and they all are about the same, so what's that tell you??? :noidea:


----------



## nref55 (Jul 24, 2010)

SEOBowhntr said:


> In my experience, a Mathews bow usually runs LONG.... I've had Hoyt, Bear, Bowtech, Diamond, and Brownings in 29" DL and they were all a "Good fit" for my 29" DL frame, but the couple Mathews I've shot Drenalin and Z7 that were supposed to be 29" DL, felt LONG to me. I currently have Hoyt, Diamond, and Browning bows hanging on my wall, and they all are about the same, so what's that tell you??? :noidea:


 (x2)


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

SEOBowhntr said:


> In my experience, a Mathews bow usually runs LONG.... I've had Hoyt, Bear, Bowtech, Diamond, and Brownings in 29" DL and they were all a "Good fit" for my 29" DL frame, but the couple Mathews I've shot Drenalin and Z7 that were supposed to be 29" DL, felt LONG to me. I currently have Hoyt, Diamond, and Browning bows hanging on my wall, and they all are about the same, so what's that tell you??? :noidea:


Hmmm, never thought of it that way. I've only been shooting a bow for about 2 1/2 years and started with a Mathews Reezen. So, you could, and probably are, right about the Mathews running long. 

Thanks


----------



## nref55 (Jul 24, 2010)

Chargett said:


> Hmmm, never thought of it that way. I've only been shooting a bow for about 2 1/2 years and started with a Mathews Reezen. So, you could, and probably are, right about the Mathews running long.
> 
> Thanks


think of it in a good way. hoyt sells their bows as advertised. so that extra length will give you that much more speed.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

It is not that Hoyt's are short...others are just long...I have seen it on a ton of mathews, and my pse was 3/4" longer than what it was supposed to be. Every single Hoyt I have touched has been dead on or no more than 1/8" off....that is measured draw length....not said draw length....Hoyt P-A-S-S.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Are you saying the Hoyt you were looking at was 1 1/2" short? or are you saying it only goes to 30" max? If you draw over 30" why would you want to shoot a 32" bow in the first place?


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 4, 2006)

a writer for one magazine was going to compare speed bows and the monster came with a draw length that was a 11/4 long.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Most speed bows take advantage of the +/- allowance in order to capitalize their IBO ratings.

For instance PSE and the X-Force were all a bit long when they hit back in '07. They were long but yet there is an allowable +/- variation that is allowed and they simply squeeze it to the max to get every available FPS for their IBO rating.

So it's not just Mathews,,,its just about everyone who is capable in doing so. It's all done for the business advertizing.

If someone could post the IBO ratings specs you'll see that a 30" IBO draw length can actually measure a smooch more,,,,and still be allowed.


----------



## DougU (Jan 15, 2010)

While its not just Mathews fudging the numbers, they do have quite a reputation for doing so. Most likely the Mathews you were shooting was long. You should have your draw length accurately measured to know what it actually is. I usually shoot a 29.5", the last time I bought a new bow (2004) I bought my G2 set at 29" going from a Martin set at 29.5. I was shooting my buddies Mathews which was set at 28" and it felt the same as my Martin.......he shot them both and concluded I was correct. If you plan on hunting with it and may have to take odd angled shots, 1/2" short beats 1/2" long all day.

Moral of the story is...........some companies use the fudge factor to get better advertising numbers.


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

Yep mathews Is the odd ball in there drawlenghts


----------



## badgerbob8 (Feb 21, 2003)

Ive owned 5 different hoyt bows and they all have been dead nuts right on at my 28 inch draw length.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am a 29" draw length and when I go to test bows most of them marked 29" fit me great. Mathews 29" is always too long for me and I have to use a 28" and sometimes that has even felt a little long for me.

Good luck with your Matrix. I just got my Matrix Plus a few weeks ago and love it. Of all I tested nothing was even close to this bow. The Element is pretty awesome too but I wanted the longer ATA.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah I have owned all brands of bows and recently have come back to hoyts they really are what they say that is if the guys at the shop are measuring my dl right the couple of Mathews that I have owned have been long, nice bows just long on the DL


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Hoyt is true to specs, I do measure each of mine
Hoyt PASS


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

You know it's funny that this topic came up because not too long ago, I went to my local pro shop to test out a Destroyer 350. The tech asks me what my DL is, and I told him that I shoot 27.5", which is based upon my 2005 Hoyt UltraMag. He sets it up and as I'm drawing back for the first time, the archery department manager takes one quick look as I'm just about to anchor and says "your draw length is too short. Add a 1/2" to it and you'll be fine." Sure enough, it felt too short when I was shooting. The tech takes the bow and adjusts the cams so it's now a 28" DL. I can tell you that as soon as I anchored it the first time it felt perfect. Just goes to show you that some bows are slightly different.

David


----------



## reaperjb7 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just figure out what your IMO draw is and then you'll always be good. You might have to Tweak with riser length and string angle but you should be solid or at least close and able to get your bows set perfect before you start. I'm a 28 5/32 draw with backtension and always set it between 1/4 and 3/8's and then tweak to get it where it holds solid. Hoyt makes a Solid bow but sometimes a string might not be put on to perfect length so it might change a little. Twist or untwist to get it where it needs to be! (yes I said untwist to all you don't ever untwist freaks out there! lol! only for the first time lol) 

Just my Trials Take them for what they are!


----------



## franck7 (Mar 21, 2011)

I can be wrong, but I thought le DL was different from one bow to another one (with different bow lenght).

I explain, I have an Ultra Elite with the XT300 limbs and I order a CRX 35. The bow lenght being different, I have 2 different DL.
On the Ultra Elite I have a 29"5 DL and on the CRX 35 I tried at the shop, I have a 30"5.
The shop told me it was normal since the angle created by the string didn't have the same angle and to be able to have the string on my nose, I had tu pull a bit more behind with the CRX than the Ultra Elite. Makes sense to me.

So I when you want to check DL, you have to see if the lenght of the bow is also similar.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

How about the Destroyer 340 by Bowtech. Anyone had issues with this bow? I've found that my draw length on this bow seems a half an inch too long based off another bow.


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

franck7 said:


> I can be wrong, but I thought le DL was different from one bow to another one (with different bow lenght).
> 
> I explain, I have an Ultra Elite with the XT300 limbs and I order a CRX 35. The bow lenght being different, I have 2 different DL.
> On the Ultra Elite I have a 29"5 DL and on the CRX 35 I tried at the shop, I have a 30"5.
> ...


Draw length is draw length regardless of bow ATA or string angle. You find a solid anchor and keep it there. Usually somewhere in the jawline or below the ear depending on release style. String to nose can be PART of a solid anchor but not always true on shorter ATA bows.


----------

